# Concentrated NPK



## redpassion (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Friends, Can any member recommend where I can find an organic fertilizer with a NPK of 30-15-30. This was recommended by a well known author for certain nutrient deficiencies. I have searched the web high and low without any luck! Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2015)

What well known author?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2015)

And what deficiencies?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

I may be wrong about this but I don't believe that you can get an organic fertilizer with that level of NPK. The reason is that most organic nutrient supplies are non-chelated forms, so the nutrients are still mostly locked up in the organic structures until it is applied and allowed time to be chelated naturally by the microbes in the medium.

What you could do is purchase a good liquid or dry organic concentrate and mix it into a bucket of water that is at a temp of 75-80f and then mix in some beneficial microbes and some molasses to help them get started. You would have to aerate the solution continuously for a couple days so that the microbes can have time to chelate the organic concentrate. Then after the intense foamy bubbling action quits, just water the plants with that solution, and that should give the plants all that they need.

However, if you are having some deficiencies showing, those can be caused by several things. I would make sure the medium is free of all other issues before adding more nutrients as that could complicate things if there is something else causing the deficiency.

If you can explain the problem and/or give us some pictures, there are several solid MJ doctors here that can help figure it out.


----------



## redpassion (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello hushpuppy, Forgive my late reply. I thank you for such an informative reply. with external growing I haven't had any problems; growing in my tent has given me some problems but my present crop is doing fine and I hope to harvest with the next few days.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2016)

I use worm **** in veg and bat guano in flower, seems to work well in a good soil.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 27, 2016)

Good to hear all is going well enough. Hope the harvest goes well


----------



## redpassion (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi pcduck, Sorry for the delay in replying. I have been out of circulation. The 2 authors are: Mel Thomas in his Cannabis Cultivation 3rd ed. and Jeff Ditchfield in his excellent book entitled " The Medical Cannabis Guidebook.


----------

